# Meta-Refresh ohne Reload-Balken



## rootssw (1. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, ich hab' folgendes Problem:

Ich muss eine Seite ständig aktualisieren, so dass möglichst ohne Zeitverzögerung der neue Content ausgegeben wird(mach ich per Meta-Refresh und dem Content="0") - (also so ähnlich wie bei einem Chat).
Das Reloaden funktioniert auch gut, aber was mich stört, ist, dass in der Status-Leiste immer der Reload-Balken kommt.
Dann ist mir was eingefallen:
Wenn man bei PHPMyChat den Reload auf unter 3 setzt, wird dieser automatisch auf 0 gesetzt.
Und dort wird kein Reload-Balken angezeigt!
Die benutzten aber auch Meta-Refresh!
Weiss jemand, wie man das realisieren kann?!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rootssw _
> *
> Wenn man bei PHPMyChat den Reload auf unter 3 setzt, wird dieser automatisch auf 0 gesetzt.
> Und dort wird kein Reload-Balken angezeigt!
> ! *


Kannst du mir da vielleicht einen Link zu einem Beispiel geben - das würde ich mir gerne ansehen...


----------



## rootssw (3. November 2003)

Ah, ich weiss jetzt, woran es lag!
Das wird nur aktualisiert, wenn man selbst was schreibt! ist ja blöd! schade...


----------

